# Rothwell, Harringworth and Oakley- Male Mice- Bristol



## Mickelmarsh Mouse (Apr 21, 2010)

Contact/organisation details:
Mickelmarsh Mouse House, Bristol
Mickelmarsh Mouse House Rodent Rescue
mickelmarsh-mice(at)hotmail(dot)co(dot)uk

Does the animal have rescue back up: Yes
Location: BS7, Bristol, Avon
Transport available: Fairly regular transport to Southampton and Exeter.

Species: FANCY MICE
Number of animals: 3

Will the group be split: No
Sex: Male
Age(s): Born late Sep 2012 
Name(s): Rothwell, Harringworth and Oakley
Colours: Black+White and Brown+White
Neutered: No
Reason for rehoming: Came from another rescue that has closed down.
Temperament: Wonderful temperament, would be suitable for a first time owner.
Medical problems: None apparent
Other info: Energetic boys, they love their wheel and of course the odd cuddle.


----------



## Mickelmarsh Mouse (Apr 21, 2010)

Still here.


----------



## Mickelmarsh Mouse (Apr 21, 2010)

Still here.


----------



## Mickelmarsh Mouse (Apr 21, 2010)

Still here.


----------



## Mickelmarsh Mouse (Apr 21, 2010)

Harringworth has developed cloudiness in one eye and the eye is not responding to any treatment. He seems perfectly happy in himself.
We are still hoping to find the three boys a new home together with an understanding owner.


----------



## Mickelmarsh Mouse (Apr 21, 2010)

These boys are still waiting for their forever home.


----------



## Mickelmarsh Mouse (Apr 21, 2010)

These lovely lads are still waiting for a home of their own.


----------



## MaBabeeez (Aug 30, 2011)

Wish I lived nearer, they are adorable


----------

